
Ask HN: Public domain vintage/ video footage? - atwork95
I am looking for websites that have video footage in public domain (short clips of cartoons, dancing videos etc) that I can use commercially for a music video.
======
eesmith
A DDG search for "public domain video clips" came back with this page listing
a number of such sites: [https://filmora.wondershare.com/video-editing-
tips/best-webs...](https://filmora.wondershare.com/video-editing-tips/best-
websites-download-free-public-domain-footage.html)

